# Anyone running and liking a 6.7 ford with 10 speed



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey guys, in the market for a truck for myself and I’ve brought it down to either an L5p duramax, or 6.7 with the 10 speed. I’m basically buying a new a truck as I can afford so it’s either a 19 duramax, or 2020 ford. Both are loaded trucks, I’ll focus on the ford.. but the main thing holding me back from going with the aluminum ford is the 10 speed. I hear good, and bad from people out there as far as running them as daily drivers, or towing but no real input from plow truck drivers. The truck has 40k miles on it already, and it’s gone thru all the ford updates as far as software goes that I’m aware of. 
I just want some input from some guys who’ve run them with a plow and sander, and put some miles on there in the meantime. If I buy a 50/60k truck I do want it to last some time. Especially if it’s aluminum lol.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't answer the 10 speed transmission question but I have experience with the 6.7 L and aluminum bed.
I had a 6.7 L in my 2015 F350 >>>> No Problems. Plowed with that engine. Plenty of power.
I has an aluminum bed in my 2017 F150 >>>> That bed took more abuse than the steel bed and held up better.

Good Luck on your choice.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I've been working with a 2017 alumaduty since August of 2016. I love the truck. That said it's not a ten speed and not a diesel. I've owned a 6.7 and we still have one, it's a 2016. As far as the ten speed my wife's f150 with one has been great!

I have a 2021 350 on order due to be built in a couple weeks. My new truck is nearly identical to the 17 except for the 10 speed and 4:30 gears. I drove both gas engines with the ten speed and they shift great. I personally have no interest in the diesel ( not trying to start a debate on that lol) as the gas truck does the same work as our diesel.

For the price point your looking at you can order a new diesel if you're not stuck on a high trim level. I drive a stx with a bunch of options. The used market is insane right now ( one of the reasons I'm upgrading) , but new pricing is the same as it's been. If you can handle a more basic truck you could get a new full warranty truck .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

pipelayer said:


> it's gone thru all the ford updates as far as software goes that I'm aware of.


For today...if they're still doing like they did with the 6.0 there will be a couple dozen more this week.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> For today...if they're still doing like they did with the 6.0 there will be a couple dozen more this week.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


>


Says the guy that just bought an L5P...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Says the guy that just bought an L5P...


And...? I've always had a couple Dirtymax's around... Plus this one is just a glorified car to run my coffee maker and haul my man buns for at least the first year or two...

On a 10 speed note I swear this thing doesn't down shift fast enough or something, not sure why it feels to me like it pulls still when coming to a stop...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> not sure why it feels to me like it pulls still when coming to a stop...


It is a duramax... just raw power that wants to run is all


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> It is a duramax... just raw power that wants to run is all


"It's a duramax... yesterday's power at tomorrow's price ." The pulling at a stop is just GM brakes .lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> It is a duramax... just raw power that wants to run is all


He's not used to something that moves under its own power.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's not used to something that moves under its own power.


He did buy a used Ferd.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok so out with the old in with the new.
















So I ordered this on march 5th , it was built April 6th and I got I early this week. Turns out there's a chemical shortage and it got built because I didn't order the factory spray liner. That said I'm on a waiting list at linex to get my bed sprayed.

After a week of towing (just the mowers) I can't believe what a difference the 4:30 with a ten speed makes vs. the 3:73 6 speed in my 2017. Knock on wood I'm very pleased with it , I guess time will tell. Both trucks have the 6.2 so it's a fair comparison. Trans braking is way better than the 6 speed on the 2017 . It'll be interesting to see how this combo works out.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

She’s a beauty! Good luck with her.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The 6.2 is a pretty stout power plant.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Magnatrac said: I'm on a waiting list at linex to get my bed sprayed. 

Rick said: Read the paperwork before you spend your money. Guarantee does not cover vehicles used in commercial service. I had my 2017 f150 sprayed. Did not hold up. I had spray in liner from factory on 2011 f250 and 2015 f350. Did not hold up. No one stood behind their warranty. I had a factory Ford drop in liner on a 2018 F250. It was cheaper than spray in and held up better. I could not kill it. I am in the junk removal business and my trucks take a beating.

You might want to consider drop in liner. Your new truck looks nice. Good luck


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

thelettuceman said:


> Magnatrac said: I'm on a waiting list at linex to get my bed sprayed.
> 
> Rick said: Read the paperwork before you spend your money. Guarantee does not cover vehicles used in commercial service. I had my 2017 f150 sprayed. Did not hold up. I had spray in liner from factory on 2011 f250 and 2015 f350. Did not hold up. No one stood behind their warranty. I had a factory Ford drop in liner on a 2018 F250. It was cheaper than spray in and held up better. I could not kill it. I am in the junk removal business and my trucks take a beating.
> 
> You might want to consider drop in liner. Your new truck looks nice. Good luck


Thanks for the info! I had my 2017 linex done at the same shop I'm waiting for. It held up great zero issues. Those guys pull every faster before it's sprayed. There are linex shops closer to me but I'm planning on using the same guys as before based on my experience. I just hope the formula of product isn't messed with because of the shortage.

If I end up having to go the drop in route the linex dealers usually have a bunch of brand new ones that were just removed ! We are in strange times so those might not be available either lol!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

magnatrac said:


> Thanks for the info! I had my 2017 linex done at the same shop I'm waiting for. It held up great zero issues. Those guys pull every faster before it's sprayed. There are linex shops closer to me but I'm planning on using the same guys as before based on my experience. I just hope the formula of product isn't messed with because of the shortage.
> 
> If I end up having to go the drop in route the linex dealers usually have a bunch of brand new ones that were just removed ! We are in strange times so those might not be available either lol!!!


Have Line-X in a '15 but also have a rubber bed mat down too.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FordFisherman said:


> The 6.2 is a pretty stout power plant.
> View attachment 216732


Pull 8K or more and it isn't.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I hate plastic bedliners.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

BUFF said:


> Have Line-X in a '15 but also have a rubber bed mat down too.


I have a bed mat that's probably 20 years old and weights a 100 lbs I swear lol. That's my bed liner for now. It's been in 5 of my last trucks. Im totally pleased with my linex experience on the last truck.

I regularly pull 12k with a 6.2. just locally for working, I don't use it for vacation ( rv lifestyle type stuff) . The new trans and proper gearing does make it a lot better though ! We have a 2016 6.7 and locally they do the same work for us. Long haul the diesel is better!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

magnatrac said:


> I have a bed mat that's probably 20 years old and weights a 100 lbs I swear lol. That's my bed liner for now. It's been in 5 of my last trucks. Im totally pleased with my linex experience on the last truck.
> 
> I regularly pull 12k with a 6.2. just locally for working, I don't use it for vacation ( rv lifestyle type stuff) . The new trans and proper gearing does make it a lot better though ! We have a 2016 6.7 and locally they do the same work for us. Long haul the diesel is better!


The mat in my '15 was put in my '00 when it was new. It's been in 3pickups since '00. 
6.2l wood work pretty good in urban areas were speeds are low and no real inclines, but I don't live in a urban area or drive in them unless I'm passing through.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

BUFF said:


> The mat in my '15 was put in my '00 when it was new. It's been in 3pickups since '00.
> 6.2l wood work pretty good in urban areas were speeds are low and no real inclines, but I don't live in a urban area or drive in them unless I'm passing through.


Yeah I'm pretty much 0-55 mph towing for work. Our hills in michigan don't qualify as hills to you!!! I don't mind the diesel just don't need it for both trucks. My customers don't pay me extra if I plow or mow their lawn utilizing a diesel truck.

Honestly the biggest drag I have towing is my tri toon to northern michigan. We go to the inland waterway ( indiana river) a couple times a year. The boats not heavy but it's a massive wind drag. Looking forward to towing it up with the new truck this season!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

pipelayer said:


> Hey guys, in the market for a truck for myself and I've brought it down to either an L5p duramax, or 6.7 with the 10 speed. I'm basically buying a new a truck as I can afford so it's either a 19 duramax, or 2020 ford. Both are loaded trucks, I'll focus on the ford.. but the main thing holding me back from going with the aluminum ford is the 10 speed. I hear good, and bad from people out there as far as running them as daily drivers, or towing but no real input from plow truck drivers. The truck has 40k miles on it already, and it's gone thru all the ford updates as far as software goes that I'm aware of.
> I just want some input from some guys who've run them with a plow and sander, and put some miles on there in the meantime. If I buy a 50/60k truck I do want it to last some time. Especially if it's aluminum lol.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP19T8Q0ZFntDxxounV01vw
this guy works for ford and has one


----------



## trackeer (May 6, 2005)

the 10 speed tranny is questionable, my previous 17 was the 7 speed and in my opinion seemed to move the truck along fine, the 10 speed and let me clarify under load, towing, isn't very intuitive and the tranny doesn't keep the motor revving pulling a load. I've got around 9K miles and just ordered a Fisher SS V Blade, no clue how this rig will plow. But on the bright side, the big truck does manage 18-21 MPG on the highway and manages 12-14 towing, something to be said for lots of gears.
Aluminum is great until you smash it, then the $$$ signs get going, there really isn't a way to repair so in most cases it's replace, I've had a few fender benders in the 17 the pick body and forget repairing a fender, tail gate, that is the downfall, I sold the 17 to a friend, he was hit and found out the same, replace the damage. 
Sorry for the late comment, was shopping a new plow and thought I'd stop in, in NH the decision is easy, Fisher.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

trackeer said:


> the 10 speed tranny is questionable, my previous 17 was the 7 speed and in my opinion seemed to move the truck along fine, the 10 speed and let me clarify under load, towing, isn't very intuitive and the tranny doesn't keep the motor revving pulling a load. I've got around 9K miles and just ordered a Fisher SS V Blade, no clue how this rig will plow. But on the bright side, the big truck does manage 18-21 MPG on the highway and manages 12-14 towing, something to be said for lots of gears.
> Aluminum is great until you smash it, then the $$$ signs get going, there really isn't a way to repair so in most cases it's replace, I've had a few fender benders in the 17 the pick body and forget repairing a fender, tail gate, that is the downfall, I sold the 17 to a friend, he was hit and found out the same, replace the damage.
> Sorry for the late comment, was shopping a new plow and thought I'd stop in, in NH the decision is easy, Fisher.


How mulch weight are you typically pulling?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> How mulch weight are you typically pulling?


A push mower….with a tailwind.


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

I plowed last year with the ten speed for the first time. I also had doubts about how it would work.
I love it. Works great. I just towed a 16' enclosed trailer across New Hampshire to Vermont and back and the 10 speed is always 'pulling'. Way better then the 6 speed for towing.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is my personal experience 
I been in excavating business since 2004
I had the 6.0 and 6.7 with six speed and the 6.7 with 10 speed
By far the 10 speed is the most and strongest truck I ever had 
I live on top of one mile gravel driveway real steep and I get my trailer with 12k excavator on it plus 5k gooseneck with no problem 
Plus our Kentucky hills are resl nasty


----------

